# ATI Radeon Xpress 1100



## escalade213 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have the ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 video card for my laptop and it doesn't seem to be that good. 
I ran a 3D Graphics Test and it didn't seem to do that well. 
For a video card with 895mb of memory available for graphics it doesn't seem that good 
My question is...why?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Radeon X1100 chipset is a VERY low-level system best used for 2D work and not 3D, especially gaming.


----------



## escalade213 (Jul 9, 2007)

if that's true can it even use all 895mb of memory or is it just for show


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats your ram....


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The X1100 actually uses the Mobility Radeon X300 core, so it is better than any integrated graphics from Intel, SiS, nVidia, and Via. But it is still slow. You can increase the shared RAM to 256 MB, but I wouldn't do that unless you get another 512 MB of RAM at least.


----------



## escalade213 (Jul 9, 2007)

i have 2GB of RAM but on the system info it says 1790 MB and this is what it says about my graphics

Graphics---------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter type ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
Total available graphics memory 895 MB
Dedicated graphics memory 256 MB
Dedicated system Memory 0 MB
Shared system memory 639 MB
Display adapter driver version 8.332.0.0
Primary monitor resolution 1280x800
DirectX version DirectX 9.0 or Better

so can i push the card more or is at max? 
And if i can push it more how?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You might be able to overclock it with ATI Tool:
http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/

Be warned, this will void your laptop warranty and could damage it if you are not careful.

I would start with a 25 MHz core overclock. You don't have any dedicated memory, so once you have a 25 MHz core overclock, run the artifact test with ATI Tray Tools from my sig. If it doesn't find artifacts, then repeat the process untill you have a 100 MHz overclock. Then run the artifact test and game for a couple days and see if you have problems. If you don't, you can try overclocking another 50 MHz. I wouldn't go past a 150 MHz overclock.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Friendly reminder that TSF cannot be held in partial or in full responsibility for any damage caused by overclocking.*


----------



## Saubha (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello! I am new to this forum and I'm hoping someone knowledgeable can help me out. I just purchased an Acer Aspire 5050 laptop with a Radeon Xpress 1100. It doesn't seem half bad for a budget laptop! Anyhow, I am trying to overclock it. I tried to use ATITool, but it said that most settings would be locked. The core and memory overclocking were disabled when I opened this program. I am trying to get the best possible 3D performance out of this card, is there a better program I can use or any to circumvent this? Thank you very much and have a great Christmas!


----------



## feartheterp (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to bring up a very old thread. I found it by doing a Google search for my onboard graphics card.

About a year ago I bought my acer. It is a Acer Aspire 5100-5674. I upgraded my ram from 1GB to 4GB(Although it only reads it as 2.25GB) It has an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100. I had been using it just to surf the web and use it when I travel. But my desktop recently toke a dump so I want to use it for gaming now. I realize it is an orboard graphics card so I am very limited. I played Counter Strike 1.6 and Condition Zero on it and was getting pretty decent FPS. I was getting 40-60 which was running pretty good. I would like to run Counter Strike Source on my Laptop on low settings. Can anyone offer me a tool to overclock my onboard graphics card? Also anything that will help me get higher FPS would be appretiated. 
Also my Laptop runs Vista. Thanks


----------



## Yrani (Sep 16, 2008)

Pretty much the exact same deal as the guy above. I just upgraded my Acer Aspire 5100 to 4G in hopes of improving system performance etc-- it's only registering 1918 MB even though I made sure to download the patch that should have allowed me to use all 4G. I play World of Warcraft on my desktop but I'll be traveling a lot and I want to be able to play on my laptop. Currently I'm getting around 5-10 fps even with the extra RAM, so now I'm looking to update the graphics card or overclock it. Any suggestions?


----------



## VeroX (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi. im using laptop ASUS X50RLseries. CPU Duo T5550 1.83GHz, 2GB RAM, ATI Radeon X1100 and i got problem with world of warcraft. It's got low fps, it's twitching. is it my video card problem or something else?


----------



## copps564 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey i've had my acer laptop for a bit now and it is running with 4Gb of RAM, the ATi Radeon Xpress 1100 will only allow up to 256MB of memory to be dedicated to the video card, i was wondering if this is possible to increase as the game i want to play recommends more the 256Mb


----------



## copps564 (Mar 31, 2009)

Also for all those trying to overclock this video card i use power stip and have managed to reach from the original 300MHz to 480MHz without any lock ups during game play


----------

